# MoYu Weilong GTS V2 Review



## 4Chan (Feb 23, 2017)

Hay everyone!

Today, I had the great honour of testing the MoYu Weilong GTS V2
It's been almost a year since the first one, and honestly, we haven't had a true successor.

There are design flaws in the M3, ChuFeng, and um, the other one.
The Yan was okay, but MoYu's downgraded molds, plastics, and springs REALLY hindered these cubes.

As for the Weilong GTS 2, you're probably only wondering one thing:
Is it good?

The answer is:
it prety gud!

It's basically the linear combination of the Yan 3 with the Weilong GTS
The center skirt has been lowered flush with the bottom, the edge fillets are reduced by 1.5 mm , and the inner radius is approximately the same as the OG weilong.

The pieces are now non-capped, which is a cost saving feature. No longer do they need three component molds that have to interlock, they can just use 2 component molds. I assume this has to do with contracting. As a result, the corners are four piece assembly, and the edges are two piece assembly.

The biggest criticism is the plastic and the spring.
Usually with moyu's recent puzzles, the stickerless is a better grade of plastic, and since I main stickerless, it's good for me. Definitely wait for stickerless.
The spring and core is the same from the Yan, Chufeng, M3

What I did to fix these issues is switch the spring with the OG Weilong springs, and then boron treated the plastic to make it feel soft and buttery, like OG Dayan.

After some basic calculations of magnetic force with 2.40mm of plastic between (1.15mm for edge 1.25 in corner), I magnetised it, and it's pretty good!

If I'm not too busy tonight, I'll post picatures and a video review!

Edit: I've now changed it to MagLev tensions, and I have to say, I feel a little icky about the amount of modifications I've done to this cube, including one that I can't talk about yet ):

It's so modified that like, if you described it to someone from when I started in 2007, they'd think you were joking.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice! Didn't even know this was a thing. Definitely make a video review if you get the chance; I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's a really long winded review and average of 12 !


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks pretty cool. Informative review.
Do you guys know what the price point will be? 17+
Premium and M versions will be available I presume?

And can we just call it the Weilong V4?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 24, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Looks pretty cool. Informative review.
> Do you guys know what the price point will be? 17+
> Premium and M versions will be available I presume?
> 
> And can we just call it the Weilong V4?



Honestly, V4 makes the most sense to me LOL

The bosses determine price, so I have noooo idea. 
I just sit in my own separate section of the building where I make cubes, experiment, and tinker all day.

Premium will be definitely offered, but as for the M, probably only on an ask basis.

Technically, the Yan3 is not available as a magnetic version, but people who ask me directly get a secret password that allows them to get it with all the premium trimmings (magnets, lube, selected stickers applied)
This is because the Yan3 and the GTS V2 M take significantly more time, as well as a different type of magnet, so we can't offer it en masse.


----------



## Noseypoos (Feb 24, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Nice! Didn't even know this was a thing. Definitely make a video review if you get the chance; I'd like to see it in action.


Hi DG


----------



## Dom (Feb 24, 2017)

When Chris Tran wants to do a review on a cube:
he mods it, dips it in chemicals, magnetizes it, lubes it, measures it, compares it to several other cubes, solves it a bunch of times....

.... then he does the review...all in less than 24 hours.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 24, 2017)

Dom said:


> When Chris Tran wants to do a review on a cube:
> he mods it, dips it in chemicals, magnetizes it, lubes it, measures it, compares it to several other cubes, solves it a bunch of times....
> 
> .... then he does the review...all in less than 24 hours.


Yup, the cube review scene roughly has 3 categories.

1) The people take it out the box and do no setup, which is mostly pointless and uninformative.

2) The people that set a cube up and do a few solves and give a reasonable review of what performance to expect from it, which is helpful.

3) Chris Tran, who wonders what the cube will be like if cutting-edge, not yet commercially available modding is applied to it and compares it to similarly modded cubes, so we get to find out what the premium version of the cube will be like several months into the future. Also drops some science and hints of currently unannounced cubes.

Category 3 is very interesting, but I'm also curious about what category 2 has to say.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh, they changed the piece structure...
I know most people don't really care, but I much prefer caps.

Funny thing here is that this actually does get me excited. I don't care about the cube, I'm sure it's good but it doesn't sound like it's for me. What I'm excited about is the boron treatment, the Teflon lube, magnets, and I never even thought of using MoS2 on the core (though it probably wouldn't be as well suited for GES nuts...).

I'm curious, you ran the numbers to figure out which magnets to use, what's the target force? Probably a trade secret, but most people seem to just say "strong" or "weak" or "average," I've never gotten a number.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 24, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Yup, the cube review scene roughly has 3 categories.
> 
> 1) The people take it out the box and do no setup, which is mostly pointless and uninformative.


Not necessarily. Some lazy people like me prefer cubes to be great out of the box because we don't want to spend time setting them up. So performance straight out of the box is one of the things I look for in a review.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 24, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Not necessarily. Some lazy people like me prefer cubes to be great out of the box because we don't want to spend time setting them up. So performance straight out of the box is one of the things I look for in a review.


I get that how a cube performs with no setup is of interest to some people, but I don't think first turns generally give that information. Surely you want to know how it performs after a few dozen solves of breaking in at the very least?

Also, I feel that anyone who takes cubing even remotely seriously should be prepared to do at least minor setup, such as tweaking the tensions and adding their preferred lube (as needed), but I guess I have to admit that's somewhat personal preference. I usually disassemble, clean and lube new cubes before really using them.

I wonder if there's a correlation between typical setup a cuber does and whether they were around when DIY cubes were common. Looking at your join date, I'd guess you started after they mostly died out? I wish they were still a thing, since it would generally save me effort!



Spoiler



A downside of doing it my way is that I'm not great at tensioning so setup takes more effort than it probably should, but I stand by my decision!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 24, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I get that how a cube performs with no setup is of interest to some people, but I don't think first turns generally give that information. Surely you want to know how it performs after a few dozen solves of breaking in at the very least?


Yes I agree. You did say "no setup" not "no turns" .



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I wonder if there's a correlation between typical setup a cuber does and whether they were around when DIY cubes were common. Looking at your join date, I'd guess you started after they mostly died out? I wish they were still a thing, since it would generally save me effort!


I started in the Dayan days and my first few cubes were DIYs. I spent a lot of time setting up because there was no choice if you wanted a decent cube, and I didn't mind, because it was fun and a novelty. These days many cubes are already set up well out of the box, but not always, so it's relevant information in a review, in case the viewer cares. I'm not totally averse to doing setup, but if a cube doesn't need it, that's an advantage to me, so I'm still interested in how good it is out of the box (meaning with its default setup, not first turns).

Anyway, I recently finished tensioning and lubing 20 MBLD cubes to feel exactly the same, so I've exhausted my patience for setting up, for a while .


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 25, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Anyway, I recently finished tensioning and lubing 20 MBLD cubes to feel exactly the same, so I've exhausted my patience for setting up, for a while .


That must have been a joy,! You'll need all 20 to stay competitive after a couple of the unofficial results this week.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 25, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Yes I agree. You did say "no setup" not "no turns" .
> 
> 
> I started in the Dayan days and my first few cubes were DIYs. I spent a lot of time setting up because there was no choice if you wanted a decent cube, and I didn't mind, because it was fun and a novelty. These days many cubes are already set up well out of the box, but not always, so it's relevant information in a review, in case the viewer cares. I'm not totally averse to doing setup, but if a cube doesn't need it, that's an advantage to me, so I'm still interested in how good it is out of the box (meaning with its default setup, not first turns).
> ...




Awww yeeee, the good old days! These kids will never know the joys of DIY!!


And to everyone else in this thread, thank you!!! You're all so very kind, I appreciate it. I really do just make each and everyone of these videos on the spot and I wish I could give people better quality. I'm so happy that people are watching and listening despite production value!


----------



## TheBigDumpling1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Dang, looks really nice! Any idea on release date?


----------



## Abare Killer (Feb 27, 2017)

Is Moyu Weilong GTS v2 really gonna be a new cube, or is it a prank? I have never heard of such news. Sorry if I crashed the party


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 27, 2017)

Abare Killer said:


> Is Moyu Weilong GTS v2 really gonna be a new cube, or is it a prank? I have never heard of such news. Sorry if I crashed the party


Why would it be a prank? Just watch his video.


----------



## Dom (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Abare Killer (Feb 28, 2017)

I thought that was just a made up prank video or somethin, thanks guys.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2017)

TheBigDumpling1 said:


> Dang, looks really nice! Any idea on release date?



2-3 months, with a potential for sooner!



Abare Killer said:


> I thought that was just a made up prank video or somethin, thanks guys.



I'm actually a time traveler from the past, (because time dilation is easier and traveling forward in time is much easier than backwards), so time moves differently for me.

Basically, I rip off all my ideas from a different timeline. For example, in this other timeline, this guy named Humphrey came up with all these things, and I stole it and brought it back to the present. So now I pretend to be Humphrey, and time has made a full circle.

Since these are from a future timeline, there's no news about it yet, and a lot of the things I post seem really crazy. 
Like, don't even get me started on the ancient aliens...


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Chris! That explains a few things.


----------



## JTcuber (Mar 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> 2-3 months, with a potential for sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wait! That would mean all your ideas would have already been popularized in the future by Humphrey, because they were invented in the past, as you said! You would have to utilize time dilation to go into the future (or be from the future in the first place) and then utilize some sort of wormhole to travel back. So cut the BS Chris. What's the real truth?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 1, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> But wait! That would mean all your ideas would have already been popularized in the future by Humphrey, because they were invented in the past, as you said! You would have to utilize time dilation to go into the future (or be from the future in the first place) and then utilize some sort of wormhole to travel back. So cut the BS Chris. What's the real truth?


But he's getting them from another timeline's future, so it all works out.


----------



## Octavian-360 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah looks great! I saw the video by Damian and at first it looked a GTS but with features similar to the Valk(stability,size etc)


----------



## JTcuber (Mar 1, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> But he's getting them from another timeline's future, so it all works out.


But that would still require travel to the past in relation to the alternate time line! It's not possible using only time dilation! I just want Chris to tell us the truth, and reveal that he actually has a wormhole generator and a stash of the world's greatest scientists throughout history in his basement. C'mon, we all know the truth.


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2017)

Someday soon Chris is going to invent (or mod) a specialized cube for each main cubing method. And only a newb would use a Roux-designed cube for CFOP !! We are already seeing this with the washer/magnet mod for M-slices! So I'm only half joking.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 1, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> But that would still require travel to the past in relation to the alternate time line! It's not possible using only time dilation! I just want Chris to tell us the truth, and reveal that he actually has a wormhole generator and a stash of the world's greatest scientists throughout history in his basement. C'mon, we all know the truth.


The timelines could be skewed, no reason they have to line up perfectly. He obviously accelerated into his future, then chose an alternate with a sizable lag to switch to.


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2017)

I happen to be an electronics & mech engineer, and I did have a futuristic cube idea that I do not have the time or effort to pursue. The concept is a training cube. The problem when learning algorithms or drilling cases or situations is that we want the cube instantly 'set up' so we can execute a certain case or deal with a specific situation. This is really time consuming. My idea is for a cube with translucent white facelets. Inside each piece is an induction coil for wireless power transfer, a bluetooth transceiver, and a six colored LEDs. The white facelets act as a diffusers. The cube sits near a base which plugs into your PC or phone or is also wireless bluetooth. The base acts as the power transmission system, sending energy to the cube by inductive power transfer. Now, your PC or phone can instantly 'generate' any case or situation or scramble and the cube will INSTANTLY light up with the facelets in the correct color. You execute the algorithm or drill the case or solve the situation, then you hit a button on the app and the next case is instantly fed into the cube. Using such a method you would save incredible amounts of time and learn things three or four times faster as you would never spend any time scrambling the cube and the cases you are trying to learn would instantly appear one after another. The cube would work better in dark conditions, indeed in complete darkness it would be quite cool as the whole cube would be glowing. From a financial perspective, if built in enough volume, the cube could sell for around $99 - $149.

Imagine even doing regular solves and never needing to scramble the cube. Or practicing ZBLL or some other big set and having cases instantly appear at your fingertips, with every second of your practice time going to actually improving your skills.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

efattah said:


> I happen to be an electronics & mech engineer, and I did have a futuristic cube idea that I do not have the time or effort to pursue. The concept is a training cube. The problem when learning algorithms or drilling cases or situations is that we want the cube instantly 'set up' so we can execute a certain case or deal with a specific situation. This is really time consuming. My idea is for a cube with translucent white facelets. Inside each piece is an induction coil for wireless power transfer, a bluetooth transceiver, and a six colored LEDs. The white facelets act as a diffusers. The cube sits near a base which plugs into your PC or phone or is also wireless bluetooth. The base acts as the power transmission system, sending energy to the cube by inductive power transfer. Now, your PC or phone can instantly 'generate' any case or situation or scramble and the cube will INSTANTLY light up with the facelets in the correct color. You execute the algorithm or drill the case or solve the situation, then you hit a button on the app and the next case is instantly fed into the cube. Using such a method you would save incredible amounts of time and learn things three or four times faster as you would never spend any time scrambling the cube and the cases you are trying to learn would instantly appear one after another. The cube would work better in dark conditions, indeed in complete darkness it would be quite cool as the whole cube would be glowing. From a financial perspective, if built in enough volume, the cube could sell for around $99 - $149.
> 
> Imagine even doing regular solves and never needing to scramble the cube. Or practicing ZBLL or some other big set and having cases instantly appear at your fingertips, with every second of your practice time going to actually improving your skills.


You wouldn't have to get up from the solving station. Delegate presses a button and your inspection starts. I like it.


----------



## JTcuber (Mar 1, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> The timelines could be skewed, no reason they have to line up perfectly. He obviously accelerated into his future, then chose an alternate with a sizable lag to switch to.


You still can't go into alternate timelines with just time dilation! It only permits the traveling forward in your own timeline, so he would need some even more advanced technology to travel into an alternate timeline, because even wormholes only permit the warping of time and space in one's own dimensions, but according to the Many Worlds theory of quantum mechanics, that would be in its own separate universe!


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2017)

efattah said:


> Inside each piece is an induction coil for wireless power transfer, a bluetooth transceiver, and a six colored LEDs. The white facelets act as a diffusers. ... Now, your PC or phone can instantly 'generate' any case or situation or scramble and the cube will INSTANTLY light up with the facelets in the correct color.


How will the system know where each physical piece is? Let's say I apply a scramble sequence and now I want to instantly put the cube into solved state. How do we know which pieces to light up with which colours?


----------



## efattah (Mar 2, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> How will the system know where each physical piece is? Let's say I apply a scramble sequence and now I want to instantly put the cube into solved state. How do we know which pieces to light up with which colours?


You have two choices, one is to fix a single corner as a fixed color and the rest are all relative to that single one. The other better solution is to use an accelerometer, which detects the direction of gravity, so the cube always knows which side is up. If you add a digital compass then the cube also knows which side is facing you. These chips cost $1 each.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 2, 2017)

efattah said:


> You have two choices, one is to fix a single corner as a fixed color and the rest are all relative to that single one. The other better solution is to use an accelerometer, which detects the direction of gravity, so the cube always knows which side is up. If you add a digital compass then the cube also knows which side is facing you. These chips cost $1 each.


But then it wouldn't be able to tell the pieces' relative positions.

For power distribution, I don't think it would be ideal to use induction, since that's big, heavy, inefficient, and causes a lot of interference that could make it so the pieces can't communicate. Maybe tracks on the feet of the pieces? So, maybe a track on the top and bottom (separately) of the corner feet and inverse tracks on the edge feet?
Then, maybe, that could double as a location tracker, because each piece could send an identifying signal to its adjacent pieces.

Actually, maybe that could eliminate the need for radios. There could be a spherical core (like the Rubik's speed cube) that has a controller and Bluetooth radio (as well as some sort of master charger implementation), and it could communicate with the edges via the centers, maybe even just through one center, and can send them signals to change their state.

The connection wouldn't need to be stable while the cube is in use, because the pieces could simply have assigned states that they stay in until instructed otherwise and you're not going to be manipulating it while it's scrambling or charging.


----------



## efattah (Mar 2, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> But then it wouldn't be able to tell the pieces' relative positions.
> For power distribution, I don't think it would be ideal to use induction,
> The connection wouldn't need to be stable while the cube is in use, because the pieces could simply have assigned states that they stay in until instructed otherwise and you're not going to be manipulating it while it's scrambling or charging.



Okay I see your point now regarding relative positions. You could flash the LED's at high frequency (beyond human visual perception) and encode the positions through the translucent casings of the pieces to tiny cheap photodiodes in each piece. This would tell each piece its relative position.

Regarding power, if you don't use induction, you could have a tiny supercapacitor in each piece, and when the cube is in the aligned position (all faces aligned) tiny metal contacts could allow the cube to be charged on a base, charging up the supercapacitors in each piece enough for a dozen solves, then place the cube back on the charger for 3 seconds to charge the capacitors again. I still think induction would be better though.

I'm sure there are solutions to every obstacle, and cheap ones too. I just haven't put that much thought into its construction, except that it would be an amazing device and you would probably sell a great many cubes; and if indeed they became standard fare for competitions (eliminating the need for human scramblers and errors), then sales would be massive.

I more saw it as a training tool, as the cube might be slightly heavier than a basic cube, but perhaps it could be competition ready as well.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 2, 2017)

efattah said:


> Okay I see your point now regarding relative positions. You could flash the LED's at high frequency (beyond human visual perception) and encode the positions through the translucent casings of the pieces to tiny cheap photodiodes in each piece. This would tell each piece its relative position.
> 
> Regarding power, if you don't use induction, you could have a tiny supercapacitor in each piece, and when the cube is in the aligned position (all faces aligned) tiny metal contacts could allow the cube to be charged on a base, charging up the supercapacitors in each piece enough for a dozen solves, then place the cube back on the charger for 3 seconds to charge the capacitors again. I still think induction would be better though.
> 
> ...


Each piece should be as simple as possible. Complexity increases difficulty (to make), cost, failure/malfunction rate, weight, power draw, and various other restrictions on design. The tracks could handle power and simple per-piece communication effectively and reduce the components in each piece to a controller, battery, and set of LEDs.

I don't actually understand how induction would work at all. I'm not an expert, so I might be missing information, but I don't think it's the best choice. How would you handle power distribution throughout the cube? Which pieces, or rather which faces, would transmit power, and which ones would receive it?

We've got a little ways to go, technologically, before we could make something like that into a flagship-class speedcube. BUT, it's perfectly possible to make it _work_.
I'm not sure it would really be possible to do it in something ~56mm like the Air, GTS, or Valk without a team of the sort of engineers who make smartphones and whatnot, but in something like the Big Sail's form-factor it should be achievable.

EDIT: Sorry if I seem a little energetic or abrasive, I'm just working out how this would work as well. It's a really cool concept.


----------



## dskids (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd suggest making new thread to discuss the idea. It has merit and I'd like to join in but I also don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

it is here http://zcube.hk/Moyu-333-WeiLong-GTS-2

the weilong gts v2 is released and if anyone is going to do magnetising buisnesses on it it is buy one get one over half price there

and also please give chris tran a rubiks brand and tell him to make it into a good speedcube and then you can make a video reviewing it


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> and also please give chris tran a rubiks brand and tell him to make it into a good speedcube and then you can make a video reviewing it



You're asking Chris Tran to give Chris Tran a Rubik's brand and tell Chris Tran to make it into a good speedcube and then Chris Tran can make a video reviewing it.


----------



## gavinz (Apr 4, 2017)

What magnets should I use in a GTS2? I've only got 4mm x 2mm N35s.


----------



## BABCGA (Apr 8, 2017)

hi,
So today I received my gts 2 in stickerless. Will upload unboxing if I have time. 
I will get into basics. The feel is a mix of gts v1 and valk, really smooth and some resistance. It also feels quite papery but this is a common trait for moyu stickerless cubes. Really good, very uncontrollable so i slowed it down with lube (traxxas 50k, i think i put a tiny bit too much so it feels a little gummy), also i put in gts v1 springs, i might try original weilong soon. Corner cutting isn't as good as I'd like it to be, it can cut 45 but it's a downgrade from the original. Much more stable than the original but unstable relative to the valk. When I disassembled it the corners looked like a mix of valk and gts v1. And the edges were pretty much the same as the original gts but with added wings for stability. i will be putting some n50 4x2mm into it, if i can find a place that sells n42 i will get those. At this point in time it's not guaranteed to be my main but it has a very high chance.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2017)

BABCGA said:


> hi,
> So today I received my gts 2 in stickerless. Will upload unboxing if I have time.
> I will get into basics. The feel is a mix of gts v1 and valk, really smooth and some resistance. It also feels quite papery but this is a common trait for moyu stickerless cubes. Really good, very uncontrollable so i slowed it down with lube (traxxas 50k, i think i put a tiny bit too much so it feels a little gummy), also i put in gts v1 springs, i might try original weilong soon. Corner cutting isn't as good as I'd like it to be, it can cut 45 but it's a downgrade from the original. Much more stable than the original but unstable relative to the valk. When I disassembled it the corners looked like a mix of valk and gts v1. And the edges were pretty much the same as the original gts but with added wings for stability. i will be putting some n50 4x2mm into it, if i can find a place that sells n42 i will get those. At this point in time it's not guaranteed to be my main but it has a very high chance.



N50s will feel fairly strong in this cube. I made one of mine with N38 4x2 and to me has about as strong a magnetic pullforce as you'd ever need in a cube. I may however do one with N42s as well. gaussboys.com sells both the N38 and N42 magnets and they're really high quality.


----------



## Abare Killer (Apr 10, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> N50s will feel fairly strong in this cube. I made one of mine with N38 4x2 and to me has about as strong a magnetic pullforce as you'd ever need in a cube. I may however do one with N42s as well. gaussboys.com sells both the N38 and N42 magnets and they're really high quality.


Will 4mmx2mm n35 magnets be too weak? Will it have the same effect as n35 on the Valk 3?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2017)

Abare Killer said:


> Will 4mmx2mm n35 magnets be too weak? Will it have the same effect as n35 on the Valk 3?


I think you could actually use the N35s with good results in this cube. Since I ordered five of these cubes I think I'll do at least one in 35s as well. I don't know why it is, but with the magnets I use, there seems to be kind of a big step between 35 and 38. The N38 often seems to turn out stronger than I had anticipated. Anyway I bring this up because as soon as I started doing initial turns on my newly magnetized N38 GTS2, it occurred to me that some people might like N35s in it particularly if they prefer a more subtle magnetic feel. Though I haven't tried them yet, the 35 in the GTS2 may have a similar feel to the same magnet in the Valk. The interesting thing about the GTS2 is that it has a lighter airier feel than the Valk.


----------



## Abare Killer (Apr 10, 2017)

Will you be making a video on how to make a Magnetic Weilong GTSV2 or something related to magnetic Weilong GTSV2? I luv ur videos, keep up the good work!


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2017)

Abare Killer said:


> Will you be making a video on how to make a Magnetic Weilong GTSV2 or something related to magnetic Weilong GTSV2? I luv ur videos, keep up the good work!


Thanks so much! Yes, I shot all the video today. Just have to edit and compile it. It's really an easy, straight forward magmod. I hope to have it up tomorrow night or Tuesday at the latest. Thanks for watching, I appreciate it!!! There are starting to be a lot of magnetic cubing videos on YouTube!


----------



## Abare Killer (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd be looking forward to it! Happy Cubing!


----------



## gavinz (Apr 16, 2017)

So N38s-N42s will work best. I'm just wondering if it was the GTS springs or the original Weilong springs?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

gavinz said:


> So N38s-N42s will work best. I'm just wondering if it was the GTS springs or the original Weilong springs?


 The springs feel light. I haven't investigated yet, which springs they are. But I have done three magnetic GTS2 cubes already. One with N35, one with N38, in in about an hour, I will be finishing my cube with the N42 magnets in it 

So far I like the N38s best, but thats a bit premature. Still need to give the N42 cube a work out once the glue has dried. 
N35s are quite light in the cube but still have a positive magnetic effect, so that's nice. I could see some people preferring the lighter feel of the N35 cube. They're very close to the feel of N35s in the Valk with perhaps just a slight step down in magnetic strength. The interesting thing about the GTS2 is you really don't need its tensions set loose. So keeping things tighter in on the GTS2 seems to make the magnets a little more noticeable. In other words, if the N35s feel too subtle, bringing in the tensions seems to help. 
It's weird but the particular N38s which i use (all the time) are probably a bigger step up, strengthwise, from N35 then you'd expect. You'd think going from N35 to N38 would be a small step in strength, but it's actually a little bit bigger step than that. The step between N38 and 42 is subtle. The step between N48 and 52 is more noticeable.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

gavinz said:


> So N38s-N42s will work best. I'm just wondering if it was the GTS springs or the original Weilong springs?


 Overall, I think the grade in 38 will have a more wide appeal. The magnets are noticeable, they're medium strong, yet the cube remains smooth and quick. The N42's are very similar but have a little more of a "bump". If I can figure out how to do it, I will upload a photograph showing a magnetic field imprint on magnetic viewing film. You'll see that the 42 cube has a more defined magnetic field indicated by it's lighter and darker areas when compared to the 38 cube. This is very interesting, because sometimes strength wise, the magnets feel very close to being the same.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

And here is a visual comparison of the magnetic fields of the N35 GTS2 (left) and the N38 GTS2 (right).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 16, 2017)

I got my stickerless GTS2 yesterday, and although the turning is great, it is probably a bit better for someone who has a lighter turning style, as the cube is very fast. The magnetized version will probably fix this. This is completely personal preference, also, but my recognition isn't quite as good on stickerless cubes. As a result, my times on the stickerless version are around 3% worse, but this will become my backup main and I'd consider switching if my turning style changes. My current main is the Valk 3, not magnetized.

Overall review:
★★★★★

Also posted on thecubicle.us (where I got the cube from)


----------



## gavinz (Apr 16, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Overall, I think the grade in 38 will have a more wide appeal. The magnets are noticeable, they're medium strong, yet the cube remains smooth and quick. The N42's are very similar but have a little more of a "bump". If I can figure out how to do it, I will upload a photograph showing a magnetic field imprint on magnetic viewing film. You'll see that the 42 cube has a more defined magnetic field indicated by it's lighter and darker areas when compared to the 38 cube. This is very interesting, because sometimes strength wise, the magnets feel very close to being the same.


So N40 could be good? I have rougher turning style but I don't like the magnets too strong or too weak. The magnets on gaussboys is too expensive + the worldwide shipping. Is there another place where I could get N38 or N40 which as cheaper shipping and magnets? I've got a YAN 3 M with N35. Would it feel like the GTS2 with N35 or would the GTS2 feel weaker than my YAN 3 M? I reckon my YAN 3 M needed a bit stronger magnets.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 21, 2017)

gavinz said:


> So N40 could be good? I have rougher turning style but I don't like the magnets too strong or too weak. The magnets on gaussboys is too expensive + the worldwide shipping. Is there another place where I could get N38 or N40 which as cheaper shipping and magnets? I've got a YAN 3 M with N35. Would it feel like the GTS2 with N35 or would the GTS2 feel weaker than my YAN 3 M? I reckon my YAN 3 M needed a bit stronger magnets.


I really don't know of any other reliable source for N38 magnets, or N40. Have you tried emailing Gaussboys to inquire about shipping? 
I wish I still had my Yan. I gave it away soon after magnetizing it, but the N35s are a little subtle in the GTS2. To me, the N38s are perfect- not too strong, not too weak.


----------



## BABCGA (May 3, 2017)

My magnets arrived today!  So I will practise with Warrior W, and then magnetise my gts2 with n35. I don't have much of a rough turning style so I think n35s will be fine in the gts2.


----------

